# Toe nails?



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I have 3 Brittany's and I notice 2 of them break there toe nails inside the toe almost every year and I have to take them to the vet to get it removed, anyone else's dogs break nails? Have you tried cutting it off and bandaging it? My 3 year old has broken several and my 1.5 year old just broke one the other day.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have not but I run English Pointers and generally abide by the 'get tough or die' mantra. I think the more you run them the tougher they get baring any genetic deficiency. I have a buddy who once had a EP that had a nail that would get really sore after every run and bleed a lot. It was just the way the dog ran on it and couldn't be helped. He would only run the dog once a week instead of the usual two+ and that was enough rest with that schedule.

A big problem with most dogs is they don't get ran regularly enough on nasty terrain. Run a dog once or twice a week on the nasty stuff and they toughen up. They key is consistency. Most blown pads and injuries' are do to inconsistent exercise.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I run mine quite often but haven't for a few weeks since everyone decided they need concrete and need it now, how far do your run them at a time. We'll do 5 miles or so


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Airborne said:


> A big problem with most dogs is they don't get ran regularly enough on nasty terrain. Run a dog once or twice a week on the nasty stuff and they toughen up. They key is consistency. Most blown pads and injuries' are do to inconsistent exercise.


 My guess that works best for man and beast both.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

2pntkiller said:


> I run mine quite often but haven't for a few weeks since everyone decided they need concrete and need it now, how far do your run them at a time. We'll do 5 miles or so


In the off season I hike about every weekend with the dogs. We go for a coupe hours, cover a couple thousand feet of elevation. If I'm lazy or in a rush I will run them off the four wheeler. I stop running them hard in mid April and then pick up again in July in the high country. I'll still do little runs here and there but don't want to disturb the birds during the laying season


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

The one thing for sure I’ve learned that wrecks dogs nails is expanded metal. If you have any outdoor furniture with the expanded metal like I do you have to keep dogs off of it.


----------

